# PM's - Full inbox



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a message stuck!

i ran out of my room in my inbox. anyway i cleared it all but it still says i have one waiting to come through.

have had another message come through since but this one is still stuck?

how do i get it to come through?

thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Click the text that says something like 'Release messages' It's not an obvious link!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice one rich cheers, sorted now!

thanks


----------

